# Diff Lock engages while climbing



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

DiffLock engagement climbing a steep hill - YouTube


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

DAM! So nothing broke???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bet that made his rear end pucker


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine puckered watching it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

